# Donnarumma contro il cognato:"Che hai scritto? Io tifo Milan".



## admin (21 Giugno 2017)

*Donnarumma contro il cognato:"Che hai scritto? Io tifo Milan".*

Secondo quanto riportato da Il Mattino, Gigio Donnarumma ha richiamato all'ordine il cognato chiedendogli di cancellare il messaggio attraverso il quale dava dei pagliacci ai dirigenti del Milan. Questa la telefonata di Gigio al parente:"Ma che hai scritto? Io tifo Milan. Non attaccare la mia società".


----------



## medjai (21 Giugno 2017)

È ufficiale, vogliono venderci adesso a Gigio come buon milanista e ragazzo per provare a rifare i lazi con la tifoseria per un eventuale rinnovo.


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Mattino, Gigio Donnarumma ha richiamato all'ordine il cognato chiedendogli di cancellare il messaggio attraverso il quale dava dei pagliacci ai dirigenti del Milan. Questa la telefonata di Gigio al parente:"Ma che hai scritto? Io tifo Milan. Non attaccare la mia società".



Neanche nelle soap opera sudamericane di bassa lega c'è tanto trash...


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Giugno 2017)

"Non attaccare la mia società, ci penso io a farlo"
Sarà andata così


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Mattino, Gigio Donnarumma ha richiamato all'ordine il cognato chiedendogli di cancellare il messaggio attraverso il quale dava dei pagliacci ai dirigenti del Milan. Questa la telefonata di Gigio al parente:"Ma che hai scritto? Io tifo Milan. Non attaccare la mia società".



Inizia il thriller


----------



## Crox93 (21 Giugno 2017)

Dio che squallore


----------



## 13-33 (21 Giugno 2017)

Portaci 50 milioni a TANTI SALUTI !!!!!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Mattino, Gigio Donnarumma ha richiamato all'ordine il cognato chiedendogli di cancellare il messaggio attraverso il quale dava dei pagliacci ai dirigenti del Milan. Questa la telefonata di Gigio al parente:"Ma che hai scritto? Io tifo Milan. Non attaccare la mia società".



Adesso Il Mattino intercetta le telefonate, ha i poteri delll'FBI?


----------



## wfiesso (21 Giugno 2017)

Ci credo zero, però come ho.scriyto in altre parti sono sempre più convinto che sia stata la famiglia a decidere con raviolo


----------



## Coripra (21 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ci credo zero, però come ho.scriyto in altre parti sono sempre più convinto che sia stata la famiglia a decidere con raviolo



Concordo.


----------



## diavolo (21 Giugno 2017)

Poteva dissociarsi tramite i suoi profili social,non lo ha fatto.


----------



## Raryof (21 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Adesso Il Mattino intercetta le telefonate, ha i poteri delll'FBI?



"Il Mattino ha l'oro in bocca".


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Giugno 2017)

Per me gli ha detto senz'altro lui di eliminarlo...ma al 1000% non dicendogli quelle robe da soap opera argentina...


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Giugno 2017)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Neanche nelle soap opera sudamericane di bassa lega c'è tanto trash...



.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Giugno 2017)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Poteva dissociarsi tramite i suoi profili social,non lo ha fatto.



esatto...sarà un ragazzino ma non ha 12 anni...qualcosa dovrebbe farla


----------



## IDRIVE (21 Giugno 2017)

Ridicoli tutti: il procuratore che delira parlando di "macchina infernale" messa in moto dal Milan e millantando minacce di morte (caro Mino, se qualcuno ha ricevuto minacce di morte CONCRETE, non qualche battutina sui social, allora DENUNCIA, oppure stai zitto che fai miglior figura), il cognato che il giorno stesso dell'annuncio del mancato rinnovo cerca i suoi 15 minuti di notorietà dando dei pagliacci alla società Milan, dimenticando che gli unici pagliacci invece sono lui e il suo entourage. Poi il 99 che, accortosi della figura che sta facendo, si desta dall'universo parallelo in cui sembra vivere e dice al cognato: "Pofferbacco, non permetterti di offendere la società che al cuor mi sta". Una dichiarazione tra l'altro che puzza di dettatura da parte di Raiola lontano un miglio. La cosa bella è che c'è ancora qualcuno che, con questo schifo da una parte e la correttezza e la trasparenza del Milan dall'altra, continua a scrivere che "sì, insomma... hanno sbagliato un pò tutti".


----------



## The Ripper (21 Giugno 2017)

Ovviamente questo articolo è una sciocchezza. Ma il contenuto non è sbagliato.
Ormai è assodato e l'hanno capito tutti che il problema è stato Raiola. Probabilmente aveva altri progetti per Gigio già da tempo. 
Raiola è abituato a muoversi nel letame, nella sporcizia... da buon italiano è uno che fa affari cercano sempre la mazzetta "sottobanco"... se si potesse fare farebbe giocare qualcuno dei suoi assistiti "in nero".
Tutti quanti sono rimasti sorpresi del non rinnovo. Tutti, anche gli attori principali (leggasi Fassone, che ha fatto capire nemmeno troppo tra le righe come il problema sia stato Raiòla).

Ve l'ho detto e lo ribadisco: Raiola stavolta l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso e si sta giocando la reputazione a livello internazionale. Nessuno ha gradito questo schifo. 
Donnarumma NON RINNOVERA', salvo clamorosi colpi di scena (il che significa cioè che il procuratore si mette a 90 davanti alla proposta del Milan).
Arrivati a questo punto, il lato affettivo non mi tange più. Mi interessa solo l'aspetto tecnico... e andare ad intervenire sul mercato anche per un portiere (chi poi? CassoNeto? PaPerin? Jay Leno? suvvia...) è una gran perdita di TEMPO e di RISORSE.

Tenerlo in scadenza e farlo pure giocare secondo me è un'idea malsana. Lui non è tranquillo né concentrato sugli obiettivi (fondamentale per un portiere), la squadra non è più con lui, l'ambiente gli è contro.

Il rinnovo poi? A questo punto SE E SOLO SE Donnarumma ha davvero l'intenzione di essere il portiere del Milan. Se si spera di rinnovare per farlo andare via a costi elevati il prossimo anno, ahimé, si rischia di sopravvalutare la professionalità i questo giocatore.
Se nn fa sentire la sua voce sono contrario al rinnovo. Ma immagino che in quel caso il responso lo darebbe il campo... come sempre d'altronde


----------



## Euridice (21 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma DEVE rinnovare, se ha almeno un po' di riconoscenza verso il Milan e poi essere venduto immediatamente all'estero...
Certo il ragazzino non si è reso conto, prima di dichiarare che non avrebbe rinnovato il contratto, che il Milan è l'unica squadra che gli avrebbe garantito il posto da titolare l'anno prossimo e adesso ne pagherà il prezzo...


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (21 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Il Mattino, Gigio Donnarumma ha richiamato all'ordine il cognato chiedendogli di cancellare il messaggio attraverso il quale dava dei pagliacci ai dirigenti del Milan. Questa la telefonata di Gigio al parente:"Ma che hai scritto? Io tifo Milan. Non attaccare la mia società".



Questa dichiarazione l'ha riportata il cognato stesso in un'intervista, ignorando del polverone mediatico che si sarebbe alzato (qua si tratta di essere poco intelligenti)... qualsiasi sia la scelta finale, mi auguro che Gigio scelga con la sua testa. Se resta bene, se non resta peccato.


----------



## InsideTheFire (21 Giugno 2017)

Mi sono riletto ľintervista per intero....questo qui vive in uno degli infiniti universi paralleli ipotizzati...dalle sue parole sembra addirittura che sia il Milan a non voler chiudere un accordo!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Giugno 2017)

Partita l'opera di mistificazione.


----------

